# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Identify my sward please

## Mark Roberts

Can anyone please identify my sward, it is very heavy and is made of brass I think, it is 90 cm long, I think it may be some kind of temple item or ceremonial item. Any assistance creatly appreciated.

----------


## Timo Nieminen

There's also a market for these for feng shui, which you could call either "home decoration" or perhaps "ceremonial". Either way, for the home rather than a temple or public ceremony. As far as I've seen, Daoist rituals with swords use more sword-like swords, and Buddhist ritual swords are distinctly stylised, so I'd suspect it's intended for feng shui.

Doesn't look like the usual thing made for sale to tourists.

----------

